# Is ISMLP still around for USA users?



## scribbles (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all,

I hope this isn't an inappropriate topic for this particular forum... 

Is the IMSLP site down for any U.S.A. users here? I haven't been able to bring the site up in my browser for over a month now. Any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey, I'm in the USA and I'm on IMSLP as we speak. In one tab I have open the score for Don Giovanni, in another I have the libretto :lol:

Have had no issues with connectivity there, I use the site daily.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Fine in UK too.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

i was just @ IMSLP the other day...seemed fine.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 30, 2017)

Hmm, must be on my end then.  Thanks for the input!


----------

